# Special Offer: Tired Of Losing? Try Us Out!



## SINCITYINSIDER (Jul 6, 2020)

Making You Successful Is Our Priority!

- - -

33-16, 67%, +15.2, 31% ROI

Tired Of Losing? Try Us Out!

Special Offer

Purchase Our 7 Day Membership And Get 14 Days Of Picks!

Visit https://sincityinsider.com/7-day-membership to purchase.


----------



## johnbig1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lol! And where are you verify???


----------



## SINCITYINSIDER (Jul 12, 2020)

Making You Successful Is Our Priority!

- - -

Congrats to those that took advantage of our Special Offer "Purchase Our 7 Day Membership And Get 14 Days of Picks". The Last 7 Days we went 7-2, 78%, +4.2, +47% ROI, and now your second week is on the house.

Those of you that did not take advantage of this Special Offer have one more chance to do so, we will let this offer run until July 19, 2020, after that it is gone for good.

All you have to do is go to our website and purchase our 7 Day Membership and you will be credited with 14 Days.

- - -

Visit Our Website For More Winners!

SINCITYINSIDER.com


----------



## Osesellowe (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know if it is true or not, I am afraid to try, but I can say that your website looks pretty nice. As a gambler I had a lot of situations when I was depositing, then winning a lot of money and getting banned before getting transfer on my card, pure scammers. The idea is that it didn't happened only one time, it passed a lot of find a secure platform where I can play, moreover they gave me 20 pounds for free with no deposit, great casino. So, I hope to get some money after I will pay you $280.


----------



## SINCITYINSIDER (Jul 15, 2020)

@Osesellowe I am sure you will be more than happy with our service, and then you can share your positive experience here in the forum


----------

